# Windows2008 std server configuration error



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

Today morning we recvd 2 IBM 3620 M3 servers & we configured RAID5 & installed windows 2008 std 
then we configured IP XX.XX.XX.XX SUBNET XXX XXX XXX XXX DNS XX XX XX XX.
Then we tun the DCPROMO its giving sume error pls help i am attaching he error file


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Change the password for the local admin account to a stronger password and run it again. THere is a complexity requirement that must be met


----------



## hyduser (Mar 11, 2010)

yes i have given [email protected] then Abcd#1234 Etc.. but its not taking


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

I think the @ and # charachters are reserved charachters. If you put an @ symbol in it is assuming that anythng that follows is the domain. The # sign is reserved and you can also not have an undersore, period or comma and the password has to be at least 8 charachters long.

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms161959.aspx


----------

